# Routes from La Safor & around (Valencia, Spain)



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok guys.

If somebody ride from or around places from this Spanish Valencia's province area, I will be very happy to attend any biker interested. :thumbsup:

This is my Mtb Club here in the area: www.bttgandia.blogspot.com

Our average are routes around 75 km all sundays morning at 8:00 am.

Greetings from Gandia, La Safor, Spain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

...


----------

